# Civil - Transportation



## miloc (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys, people say (forums) that one has to bring a complete "library".

This is what I have so far:

- CERM 9th Edition

- Will buy used the following this weekend:

- Six-Minute Solutions - Transportation

- NCEES Trasportation Sample questions &amp; SOlutions

- Practice Problems for the CE PE Exam 11th edition, Lindeburg

What other books do you recommend? also What codes do I need for the exam?

thanks.


----------



## miloc (Aug 10, 2011)

In addition to the CERM 9th edition, I have (I had some in my old drawer and i just bought others online)

- Highway Engineering Handbook, Brockenbrough &amp; Boedecker. 1996

- Handbook of Hydraulics 7th edition, Horace W. King, Lindell, Brater and Wei. 1996

Betlehem Structural Shapes Catalog, 1983

- Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam 10th Edition

- Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam 3rd edition.

Books I'll borrow from my office:

- Roadside DEsign Guide AASHTO

- A policy on geometric design of highways and streets AASHTO

- MUTCD

- The Asphalt Handbook

- Trip Generation.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 11, 2011)

You might want to update your CERM. What I studied from and had with me during the exam was: CERM (10th), All-In-One, RDG, PGDHS, MUTCD and (what you didn't mention), the HCM. See the NCEES website for the latest editions. I also studied with the Transpo 6-Min Solutions (which took me 20 minutes each - lol), Goswami's Transpo sample exams and the NCEES Transpo practice exam. I didn't have the handbooks, trip generation, etc. you mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2011)

NCEES will list the full recommended but the books I used the most of the Transportation depth were the HCM, Roadside Design Manual, MUTCD and somewhat the CERM 11.


----------

